# Leopard Gecko Terrarium



## JGrimm (Jan 30, 2012)

Here is a new desert tank made for another customer. It isnt as artsy as my last tank, but it is much more user friendly.

It has 3 hides. 1 on the cool side with a sand bottom, and 2 on the warm side with glass bottoms. The large rock over the humid hide (middle cave) is removable for easy access and cleaning. The tank also has 3 dishes (water/food/calcium) that are removable and have slots in the background so they do not move. The background is made from excavator sand.

Timelapse video...

Leopard Gecko Terrarium - YouTube


----------



## tomsteele (Aug 29, 2011)

awsome, another great desert terrarium!


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

great:no1:


----------



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

Great looking I love it:2thumb: but I didnt see any heat mat or wires from thermostats or thermometers going in


----------



## OrigamiB (Feb 19, 2008)

Welsh dragon said:


> Great looking I love it:2thumb: but I didnt see any heat mat or wires from thermostats or thermometers going in


It's for a customer he said, so its up to the customer on how to heat it really. Also, the warm side hides are glass bottomed to allow heat to pass in I assume, so heat mats can be external


----------



## JGrimm (Jan 30, 2012)

Welsh dragon said:


> Great looking I love it:2thumb: but I didnt see any heat mat or wires from thermostats or thermometers going in


With any tank I make I try to keep everything mechanical hidden. Both caves on the right have bare glass bottoms to allow for an under tank sticky heat pad. The owner will experiment testing temps inside the caves with a thin skiff of sand also.

I dont see why people use a ton of thermostats and gizmos in their tanks. Once you have the environment dialed in, everything should stay fairly consistent. I deal with much more difficult to setup tropical vivariums with tempermental plants/inhabitants and I have never used any probs, thermostats or humidity monitors past the innitial setup stage.


----------



## Hashcake (Nov 23, 2011)

JGrimm said:


> I dont see why people use a ton of thermostats and gizmos in their tanks. Once you have the environment dialed in, everything should stay fairly consistent.


I do like your work but I am very confused by to this statement.
If you want the ground temperature to be a constant 30c, how do achieve this without a thermostat?


----------



## JGrimm (Jan 30, 2012)

Hashcake said:


> I do like your work but I am very confused by to this statement.
> If you want the ground temperature to be a constant 30c, how do achieve this without a thermostat?


Like I said, once you do the innitial setup testing things should stay pretty constant after that. Infrared thermometers are good for keeping the tank clutter free if you feel uncomfortable with the setup. No need to have wires and gizmos everywhre and ruining the clean look


----------



## stark (Mar 13, 2012)

JGrimm said:


> Like I said, once you do the innitial setup testing things should stay pretty constant after that. Infrared thermometers are good for keeping the tank clutter free if you feel uncomfortable with the setup. No need to have wires and gizmos everywhre and ruining the clean look


I have never used a thermostat with my gecko either. As long as a thermal gradient can be achieved within the acceptable range for the animal and regular temperature checks are performed i dont feel they are necessary. 
This does not apply to all owners, species or set ups.

Tom


----------

